# What to do?! Homemade router table option



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

So apparently I've begun bringing my wife over to the dark side. She took our dog for a walk around the block this evening and came back to tell me that there was some stuff by the curb a few houses down. I walk down to see some things I think I could use to build jigs, etc in my shop.

Here are the 2 pieces I brought home









One is a solid maple roll-around cart with a top the measures 30" x 24". The other item is the top off a commercial dining table. It measures 42" x 30" or thereabouts. Here's my question-- which would make a better router table? 

If i use the commercial table top, it would give tons of work space and has the nice smooth top, but would need to be set up on my workmate whenever I needed it. Also, it's not completely flat across the top. 

If I use the roller cart, it'll be very convenient with the shelves underneath, but it'll have considerably smaller work area, and I'll need to brace it up. It's fairly flimsy right now.

What would you do?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I would use the small one, more likely to use it if it is simple to pull it our and it is already set up. You can rig the other top to use if you need a bigger table for a certain job.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If I had to choose between these two, I would use the larger one.

My present router table is 27in wide and 32in deep. The fence is across the 27in width. 

I have an Incra fence like this one which needs the depth.
http://www.incra.com/product_rtf_lsstandard.htm

If I need to rout longer pieces, e.g., > 18in, I have to press down hard to offset the overhang, or place a roller stand. I have the roller stands, but it is a pain to set them. 

So my preference would be a wider table.

However, you commented commercial dining table piece is not flat, which would eliminate this as a choice. I would not use it for a router table. There was a recent thread about a person not getting a consistent slot in a piece. If the table is not flat you will have frequent issues with inconsistent routing depth.

For my needs, the 24in x 30in maple cart would be too small. You may be able to make this work, but depending on your projects.


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, guys. I think you both hit on what I was thinking. I just find it hard to not use that large commercial top. It just screams out to be used for something like that.





Dave Paine said:


> However, you commented commercial dining table piece is not flat, which would eliminate this as a choice. I would not use it for a router table. There was a recent thread about a person not getting a consistent slot in a piece. If the table is not flat you will have frequent issues with inconsistent routing depth.


This is what I was worried about with that piece, but wasn't sure exactly what issues I'd run in to with an inconsistent top. 

Thanks, guys.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I guess it depends on how much room you've got, and whether or not it's going to be a permanent stand alone router table, a portable stand alone router table, or a router table extension wing on your TS.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I guess I'm with everyone else, use the smaller one. My table is 32wx24d and it is about right for everything I've done on it, including some 10' long moldings. That's with featherboards on the fence and the table though. That large piece sounds to me likes it's beggining to become an outfeed table. :smile:


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

knotscott said:


> I guess it depends on how much room you've got, and whether or not it's going to be a permanent stand alone router table, a portable stand alone router table, or a router table extension wing on your TS.


I don't have much room at all. I've got a 1 car garage that is already full with washer, dryer, radial arm saw, band saw, drill press, OSS, a bench, and an old desk. 



jschaben said:


> I guess I'm with everyone else, use the smaller one. My table is 32wx24d and it is about right for everything I've done on it, including some 10' long moldings. That's with featherboards on the fence and the table though. That large piece sounds to me likes it's beggining to become an outfeed table. :smile:


I had someone else mention using the table top as a work table that would fold up onto the garage wall when not in use. I'm really liking that idea.


----------

